# Hand linements, do they really work?



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

I am wondering if any of these linements/ointments really work in toughening the skin on your hands.  My hands have gotten pretty "soft" lately since I really don't work with them anymore, except for gardening and yardwork.  I would like to toughen the skin up on them without causing any loss of dexterity at all.  Any info you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------

